
Transcribe videos into articles. Does it make sense? - antongera
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/youpost-video-to-article/knnnfdlgppokojcpbphemdikpelebddo?hl=ru&authuser=0
======
antongera
I have created an extension to transcribe youtube videos into articles with
text and pictures. However, I do not get much users. So maybe this type of
extension is not really in need?

~~~
memexy
I think this is useful but do you have examples and tutorials for how to use
it? If you write some blog posts and tutorials for how and why this tool is
useful then you will increase the chances that people will use it and get
value out of it.

